# Referrals



## licia (Mar 15, 2006)

What is the meaning of referrals on our member page?


----------



## MJ (Mar 15, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of referrals on our member page?


 
Referrals allow you to be credited for any new users you invite to Discusscooking. 

Referrals


----------

